# je vous sais/saurais gré / je vous suis/serais reconnaissant - savoir gré / être reconnaissant, obligé, etc.



## uman

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il une différence (de sens, de registre, ou autre) entre "Je vous en sais gré." et "Je vous en suis reconnaissant."? Si oui, laquelle?

Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## jierbe31

Bonjour,

A mon avis, les deux expressions sont exactement synonymes.
Toutefois, il me semble que la première est d'un registre plus soutenu que la seconde.
Mais ce n'est là que mon avis et je ne suis pas spécialiste de la langue.
Attends l'avis d'experts qui ne manqueront sûrement pas.
Have a nice day.


----------



## sova

Je suis d'accord avec jierbe31 : les deux expressions ont la même signification. "Je vous en sais gré" est très formel et ne s'utilise qu'à l'écrit.


----------



## Noala

Bonjour,
Ici "Je vous en sais gré" ("sais" du verbe savoir) signifie que je sais que vous m'êtes reconnaissant. Ce qui ne signifie pas la même chose que "Je vous en suis reconnaissant".

Par contre "Je vous en suis gré" (verbe être) et "Je vous en suis reconnaissant" signifie la même chose.

En espérant vous avoir aidé.


----------



## Subtitling girl

Je n'ai jamais rencontré la forme "être gré". "Savoir gré" signifie en effet "être reconnaissant", mais comme dit plus haut, dans un style de langage plus soutenu.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Noala said:


> Ici "Je vous en sais gré" ("sais" du verbe savoir) signifie que je sais que vous m'êtes reconnaissant. Ce qui ne signifie pas la même chose que "Je vous en suis reconnaissant".
> Par contre "Je vous en suis gré" (verbe être) et "Je vous en suis reconnaissant" signifie la même chose.


Bonjour Noala et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

Désolée de vous contredire, mais la seule expression correcte est "savoir gré à qqun de qqch", être gré n'existe pas selon l'Académie Française :


> L’expression par laquelle on exprime sa reconnaissance est _savoir gré_ (à quelqu’un) _de_ (ou, plus rarement, _pour_) quelque chose, non _être gré_. On écrit donc _Je vous saurais gré_, non _je vous serais gré_.



Et savoir gré est équivalent à être reconnaissant, mais est utilisé principalement dans les formules de politesse. Voir ici.


----------



## itka

D'accord avec toi, Punky !

Ton lien donne toutes les précisions.
La faute courante que font les Français est d'employer le verbe être au lieu du verbe savoir :
je vous suis gré 
je vous sais gré  = je vous suis reconnaissant(e)


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis tout à fait d'accord aussi. Si Zoé ne l'avait pas déjà fait... j'aurais donné exactement le même lien vers le site de l'O*Q*LF. 

Une autre faute courante est d'accorder gré - à tort - devant un pronom pluriel, comme s'il s'agissait d'un participe passé. 

Extrait de la même page...


> Rappelons aussi que, même si cette expression est synonyme de « nous vous sommes reconnaissants », le mot _gré_ est un substantif qui correspond à _reconnaissance _et non un adjectif ou un participe passé, comme sa graphie pourrait le laisser supposer, *d’où son invariabilité*.


----------



## Dancinglonely

*Je vous serais obligé de me renvoyer…*

pouvez vous m'expliquer cette phrase? merci!!!erika


----------



## Pinairun

Une formule de politesse habituelle dans les documents commerciaux:

Vous remerciez quelqu'un d'avance de vous rendre (le document) que vous lui envoyez.

Salut


----------



## Captain Ishido

De plus, ça serais plutôt *Je vous serais gré...*


----------



## arundhati

"Je vous serais obligé..." est sans doute un peu désuet, mais s'utilise encore couramment dans le langage formel.
On peut dire effectivement aussi "Je vous *saurai*s gré..."


----------



## Captain Ishido

Oh la, oui. Grosse fatigue, là.
Au temps pour moi. >.<


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_Obliger quelqu'un_ signifie se lier quelqu'un par une "dette morale", c'est à dire par une obligation à la suite d'un service rendu. On parle aussi d'_être l'obligé de quelqu'un _= devoir quelque chose à quelqu'un.
_Je vous serais obligé de me renvoyer..._ signifie donc _Si vous me renvoyez [ça], vous me rendriez service et je vous rendrai un jour ce service_.


----------



## Pinairun

Tiré du TLFi: obliger


> [*Pour assurer qqn à l'avance qu'on lui sera reconnaissant d'un bienfait*] _En me rendant ce service vous n'obligerez pas un ingrat_ (_Ac. _1838-1935).
> 
> [*Dans des formules de politesse*] _Vous m'obligerez extrêmement, infiniment_ (_Ac._). _À Georges Sand. Paris, mi-février 1872. Chère bon maître, Pouvez-vous, pour le_ Temps, _écrire un article sur_ Dernières chansons? _Cela m'obligerait beaucoup. Voilà_ (FLAUB., _Corresp._, 1872, p.350).


 
Salut


----------



## XPditif

Bonjour à tous!

"Je vous serais gré" ou "Je vous saurais gré"?

Ma question peu sembler absurde, mais comme je suis sur d'avoir déjà rencontré ces deux formes,
sont-elles toutes les deux correctes?

En effet, être se rapproche de "je vous serais reconnaissant" (déformation moderne passée dans le langage),
alors que savoir sent l'archaisme, et donc me parait plus régulier.

Qu'en pensez vous?

Merci pour toutes vos réponses!
Cordialement,
J.A.


----------



## xmarabout

Bonjour,

_Je vous *saurais *gré_ est la forme correcte (et signifie bien _je vous *serais *reconnaissant de_...)

[…]


----------



## snarkhunter

... L'expression étant bien "savoir gré de", et non "_être_ gré de" !


----------



## XPditif

Merci à tous les deux pour l'insight!
A noter que l'emploi avec être fautif ne date pas d'aujourd'hui...
Et qu'il va sans doute perdurer...
Encore merci,


----------



## Marseille302

Bonjour !

Je trouve la conversation d'en haut bien intéressante et éclairante, car aujourd'hui je suis tombé sur cette locution dans une lettre.

Je vois sur la page BDL (qui est liée) que l'on peut comprendre le sens du verbe "savoir" comme synonyme de "être conscient de."

A votre avis, est-il également possible de le concevoir comme "vivre/connaître/expérimenter" ?

"J'expérimenterais gré si vous...."

Merci d'avance pour toute réponse. (Veuillez me corrigez d'autres fautes éventuelles, SVP  )


----------



## Koalazang

Ne venez pas compliquer les choses :b

Je trouve déjà que _savoir  gré_ pour signifier _être reconnaissant_ est une utilisation fautive  puisque _gré _signifie _qui accepte_ […].

Selon moi, 

« Je vous saurais gré de faire passer  l'information. » Pas de problème : Si l'information passe, je saurais alors que vous avez  accepté.

Or,

« Je sais gré au facteur de faire du bon travail  chaque matin. » Douteux... C'est un calque d'une mauvaise utilisation (en effet,  il y a toujours plus de personnes qui commettent des erreurs) de _savoir/être  reconnaissant_ puisque ces deux-là coexistent.


----------



## mickaël

Savoir gré 
Être reconnaissant 
Savoir reconnaissant  (ou alors je veux bien voir le dictionnaire dans lequel ça existe)


----------



## Chimel

Koalazang said:


> Je trouve déjà que _savoir  gré_ pour signifier _être reconnaissant_ est une utilisation fautive  puisque _gré _signifie _qui accepte_ […].
> 
> Selon moi,
> 
> « Je vous saurais gré de faire passer  l'information. » Pas de problème : Si l'information passe, je saurais alors que vous avez  accepté.


Où diable avez-vous trouvé cela ? 

A l'origine, _gré_ était un synonyme d'accord, d'assentiment, mais ne voulait pas dire "qui accepte". Même si on voulait encore utiliser ce terme dans un sens qui n'a plus cours depuis des lustres, on ne pourrait pas dire "Je vous sais gré de..." dans le sens de "je sais que vous êtes d'accord pour".

De toute façon, en 2012 et depuis pas mal de temps déjà, _gré _n'est plus utilisé que dans des locutions figées telles que _bon gré mal gré, de son plein gré, de gré à gré_... ou _savoir gré_, dans le sens de "être reconnaissant".


----------



## CapnPrep

Marseille302 said:


> A votre avis, est-il également possible de le concevoir comme "vivre/connaître/expérimenter" ?


Oui, pourquoi pas, mais j'aurais dit « éprouver, ressentir, manifester [un sentiment de gratitude] [envers qqn] ». Sachant que c'est bien *sa propre gratitude* que l'on ressent, et non celle de l'autre. Ces verbes peuvent t'aider à comprendre le sens de l'expression, mais ils ne doivent en aucun cas se substituer à _savoir_ dans l'expression elle-même :


Marseille302 said:


> "J'expérimenterais gré si vous...."


----------



## demon001

J'ai récemment employé l'expression: «je vous saurais gré» […]
Cette expression est-elle encore employée de nos jours? Si non, qu'est-ce qui l'a remplacée?
(NB: j'ai quitté la France il y a plus de trente ans et n'ai guère, maintenant, l'occasion d'écrire en français.)


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je pense que cette expression est surtout employée dans une correspondance très formelle.
Donc, oui, elle est encore en usage. Mais elle l'est dans un contexte restreint.

"Je vous saurais gré de..." pourrait aussi être utilisé oralement, mais correspondrait à un contexte vraiment très formel, on pourrait même dire "guindé" !


----------



## Blougouz

Je confirme: à l'écrit et formel, dans un contexte où l'on oblige l'autre tout en restant dans les règles de politesse.

À l'oral, c'est plutôt pompeux, mais ça peut être drôle entre potes après quelques verres...


----------



## gouro

Bonsoir,
Est-ce qu'avec la forme conditionnelle" je te saurais gré de ton aide", cela peut s'entendre" si tu m'aidais, je te serais reconnaissant ?
D'avance merci


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est très formel, mais cela peut s'utiliser dans ce sens-là.


----------

